# How Much to Record a CD?



## Guest (Nov 10, 2011)

I am in discussions to record a CD with a really good producer, and I am wondering what the going rate is. This is to be recorded in a house with high end equipment, but not a standard studio...

Thanks


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

There is a massive thread on this topic from last year if you do a search.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2011)

torndownunit said:


> There is a massive thread on this topic from last year if you do a search.


I have looked through to 2008 and could not find it. Do you know how to find that thread?


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

nkjanssen said:


> http://www.guitarscanada.com/band-lounge/39557-how-much-does-cost-produce-cd.html
> 
> The answer is... anywhere from $65 to $5 million.


...really, that is about it. there is no going rate. worse, the guy you pay $65 might actually do a better job than the guy you pay $5 million.

my advice is to let the music produce itself, with input from everyone involved.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Player, I wasn't trying to be rude and ignore your question just to be clear. It's just that I remember participating in that thread and it was one massive thread lol. More information then you could possibly need in there.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2011)

No offense taken...I just could not find it in a search so I looked through all the threads back to 2008 and still missed it.

Thank you for telling me about it!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I went back and read that thread earlier today, not sure you will find a solid answer there either


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

nkjanssen said:


> I already gave the solid answer.


Can't argue with that


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

Has he given you a price? I'd say $75/hr would be the minimum if we're talking high-end analogue gear and a talented producer.

Just out of curiosity, what are you recording? Rock drums always sound better in a big room, but you should be okay in a house studio otherwise, if he's treated the rooms or uses gobos.


----------



## hummingway (Aug 4, 2011)

Reality of the current state of things, in my opinion, is that if you're asking this question you probably shouldn't be spending a lot on your recording. This isn't meant to be a judgement on your music but on the state of the music business. Keep your costs down and spend the money on touring and promoting your product.

In the eighties and early nineties I did a lot of work in recording studios and one of the artists i produced got a deal with A&M. A&M didn't want a demo producer (me) doing the album so they hired a (somewhat faded name) for the record. The whole thing became a bit of a disaster ending when A&M was swallowed by someone bigger. That recording cost $50K including producer and sundry others (I played guitar and was the "arranger of note"). At the time I would have said 50 was pretty standard for a first release in Canada while indy tapes were running about $10K. Despite the passage of more then 20 years I'd say the improvement in home gear has kept the prices in the same range. Costs are lower if you're not hiring session players.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2011)

Andy said:


> Has he given you a price? I'd say $75/hr would be the minimum if we're talking high-end analogue gear and a talented producer.
> 
> Just out of curiosity, what are you recording? Rock drums always sound better in a big room, but you should be okay in a house studio otherwise, if he's treated the rooms or uses gobos.


We would be recording blues rock stuff...


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Ya there is no solid answer is the problem. The op mentions recording "recorded in a house with high end equipment" and "not a standard studio". Well the thing is any studio of any size can have top of the line gear nowadays. It's like a book lol... you can't judge a studio it's cover. And a 'really good producer' may not be a really good producer for YOU. And if you don't have a good engineer, that can be moot anyway. There are a million factors. And to confuse things more, spending more money does not automatically equal a better product nowadays. There are some great engineers and great studios with really affordable rates out there. There are recordings on the radio that were done in 'home' studios.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

How much is it worth to you? $2000? $5000?

Make him an offer and see if he bites. These are tough economic times and this is a competitive business.

I've accepted low paying gigs because I liked the artist and wanted to be part of the record. I've also turned down big money because I didn't want to be subjected to the band's music for weeks.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

hardasmum said:


> How much is it worth to you? $2000? $5000?
> Make him an offer and see if he bites. These are tough economic times and this is a competitive business.


This makes very good sense to me. I do my own recording because I enjoy the challenge but if I were looking for a pro to do it. I would be shopping around until I found someone willing to recognize the marketplace for what it is and price accordingly. The last thing you need is some prima donna who thinks he or she is your only viable option to a successful recording venture.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Guitar101 said:


> hardasmum said:
> 
> 
> > How much is it worth to you? $2000? $5000?
> ...


I have never paid the quoted / advertised rate for an engineer. I've just said I have $x to spend.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2011)

I probably won't do it... Because of very unique events, he is staying nearby. He is asking $25k, and has worked with big names, recorded and written hit songs etc. It is a once in a lifetime deal, but I just don't want to owe $25k to investors. His price sounds like a lot but he is a really top guy. Normally his fees are much higher. He has a hundred k + in his gear as well.

But as I said I don't think the price is something I want to tackle right now. I bet in 10 years I will look at this time and say "why didn't I just do it?"...


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2011)

nkjanssen said:


> I already gave the solid answer.


The nebulous solid answer. Is that irony? I can never tell.


----------



## hummingway (Aug 4, 2011)

Player99 said:


> I probably won't do it... Because of very unique events, he is staying nearby. He is asking $25k, and has worked with big names, recorded and written hit songs etc. It is a once in a lifetime deal, but I just don't want to owe $25k to investors. His price sounds like a lot but he is a really top guy. Normally his fees are much higher. He has a hundred k + in his gear as well.
> 
> But as I said I don't think the price is something I want to tackle right now. I bet in 10 years I will look at this time and say "why didn't I just do it?"...


There's nothing wrong with the price but unless you sold 5000 copies of your last release or you have distribution and promotion lined up it's too much. Think it in terms of how many people see y9u perform in a year, not how many come to the shows but how many different people do. Figure that most won't buy one. If you clear $10 per CD you'll need to sell 2500 to break even or 5000 to do it again. That's 100 CD's a week if you hope to record one next year. Don't count on internet sales to mean much, most likely your market is live performance. Even if you don't plan on doing another for 5 years you'll have a tough time selling enough unless you have a lot of professional help, management, promotion, booking and so forth. Of course if you plan on spending the next 2 years touring the US the story might add up.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

The response to the "The CD has gone the way of the LP....bye bye" post on this forum would make me think that your not going to sell too many CD's to forum members. CD's are on their way out IMO and your money could be better spent on newer technology whatever it may be.


----------

